# Our first trip abroad in the Motorhome Part 3(final)



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all this is the final part


Sunday and it is another sunny day. after breakfast we set off for Burgen Mosel which was only about six miles away.we pulled 

into the stellplatz at the Schmause Muhle Hotel. The site has fresh water, waste dumping and showers for 8 Euros and electric 

hook ups at 2.5 Euros a night. The site is very peaceful and in a beautiful setting. After we had lunch we walked down to 

the Mosel and took some photos of the scenery. The weather was very hot and sunny so we decided to have an ice cream at the 

cafe and very enjoyable they were too. We then decided to go back to the Motorhome and we had a drink and a chat. We all 

agreed to have a BBQ but before we started cooking Pete,Bill and myself went for a walk along the stream that runs along the 

back of the site. After tea Pete.Kate and Pearl decided to go on the same walk that we had done before tea but I decided to 

have a shower instead. Later Pete and Kate came to our van to have a cup of Drinking Chocolate and we decided that our next 

site would be Ernst.

Monday and its another scorcher as we set off for Ernst we decided to go via Cochem to do a bit of shopping.We then set off 

for Ernst which was just down the road Pete and Kate were leading but took the wrong turn due to not being able to see the 

sign properly due to a tree branch obscuring the view of the sign so we turned round and got back on the road and it was 

just 800 metres further on the road the sight is very well laid out with electric hookup for 8 Euros a night.The site is 

situated behind a restaurant and winery where you could taste the wines before you buy.After we got sighted we did some 

washing and hung it out to dry then Peter,Bill and myself set off to pay for the night and had a drink in the restaurant. We 

then decided to go and taste the wine. We tasted some sweet wine and the favorite was Erdener,we then went into the Back 

Shop next to the restaurant to stock up for a BBQ. I can recommend the Kebabs and the Pork Chops with Garlic Butter.After 

eating we took a walk into Ernst along the riverside and stopped to play outdoor chess, Pete and Kate versus myself with the 

help of Pearl to move the pieces it was good fun (mind you winning helped),we then came back and watched the stars.

Tuesday and we decided to go to Enkirch, it was another hot and sunny day and after breakfast and waste dumping and fresh 

water taken on board we went over to the winery to buy some wine to bring home.We then set off for Enkirch.It did not take 

long to get there as it was only a few miles up the road this was the first time we had set up on grass so we got our Awnings 

out. We had lunch and went for a walk round the site to find everything and as the site is huge it took us some time to find 

everything.The site caters up to 100 vans with fresh water,waste and chemical disposal point.It also has toilets, showers and 

washing machine and dryer.There is also a small supermarket in the village.After tea we all sat down outside Peters and 

Kates van to have a drink.

Wednesday and no change in the weather(GREAT) still at Enkirch.After breakfast we did the washing,then we had a spot of 

lunch. We then walked into town to the Bakerie to get some Streusel for desert and we went to the Supermarket to get some 

provisions.We did not realise that in Germany there is a deposit on plastic bottles so after throwing about ten bottles away 

we are now keeping them.We then took a walk down to the river and saw some people swimming in it so we came back and got 

changed into our swimming gear and went for a swim in the Mosel. It was fantastic it cooled us down no end as the temperature 

was about 35 degrees centigrade.We then came back and had tea followed by some games of Boules and Quoits. We then sat down 

had a few drinks and planned our next stop and we chose Klusserath. The only gripe I have about the site at Enkirch was that 

to have a shower you have to take your Passport to get a key from the Burgermeisters office then take it back after your 

shower no good if you want one first thing in the morning or in the evening as the office would be closed.

Thursday and its still very hot and sunny. After breakfast we pack up and go to empty the waste and fill up with water as i 

get there I am on an incline and found that my waste water was coming out without turning it on,it was also at the other side 

of the Motorhome. So I looked underneath to see what was happening and realised that it was the overflow pipe and as I moved 

to level ground it stopped. After emptying and filling we set off for Klusserath . The site caters for up to 400 vans the cost 

is 4.5 Euros a night, 1.5 Euros for electric hook up, waste emptying and chemical waste free, fresh water 10 Cents for 10 to 

11 Litres or 1 Euro for 90 to 130 Litres.The site is situated on the Mosel in a very picturesque setting, on one side of the 

entrance there is a campsite at a cost of 6 Euros a night and on the other is the Stellplatz. After lunch we went for a walk 

into the village to get some bread.later on it was decided that we should go for a swim in the Mosel like we had done at 

Enkirch. It was fantastic it certainly helped to cool us down. The fruit and veg man came round the site today so we decided 

to get some Strawberrys I nearly died of shock when told the price I was 6.49 Euros still you learn by your mistakes. Pete 

and Kate decided to have a BBQ to say farewell as they and Bill and Jeanie who were leaving us on Friday to head back towards 

Calais via Luxembourg and the aires at Stennay. A very enjoyable evening looking at the photos each had taken.

Friday and its a warm day with spots of rain now and again. Pete ,Kate,Bill and Jeanie left us this morning to go to 

Luxembourg for cheap Diesel and cheap booze. They are then going to Stennay in France for the night before heading to Calais 

for the ferry home. We walked down to the river to feed the fish with some old bread and then we came back for some lunch. We 

then went for a walk round the village but there was not much to see. After tea I noticed that there was a British van parked 

up opposite us so I went round to have a chat and found out that they were both from Hull but now live over the Humber at 

South Ferriby and that they rally with East Yorks Group of the MCC, not only that but they were good friends of Pete and 

Kate,small world we live in.We had a good chat then we got the van ready to go first thing in the morning as we are heading 

back to Stennay via Luxembourg.

Saturday dawned to a warm day and it got hotter as the day went on. We had breakfast then emptied the waste and set off for 

Stennay via Luxembourg. We hit the dreaded roadworks in Luxembourg which threw me out a bit but got there in the end. We 

bought some Wine, Beer, Baileys and some more tobacco. We then turned round and set off to find a petrol station to fill up 

with Diesel before setting off for Stennay. We encountered no more problems until we hit Virtons one way system and found 

ourselves off the road but with a bit of intuition we got back on route. It was plain sailing from then on and we arrived at 

11.35 and booked in at the tourist office to get a card key for the barrier on the other side of the canal. We set up and 

then went to get some bread from the Bakerie. As we were coming out we met Pete,Kate,Bill and Jeanie coming back from the 

Intermarche supermarket. We came back and had a spot of lunch then went and sat with Pete and Kate to have a chat.As we were 

chatting the Boulerdrome next to the site was a hive of activity as a competition was about to start. We decided to have a 

closer look and Pete bought us all a beer from the bar at the Boulerdrome. After finishing our drink they decided to sit 

down and watch the Boules competition while I decided to go and take some Photographs of the site.When I got back I took some 

pictures of the Boules competition. We then decided to go and feed the fishes at the lock,but they were not that hungry. 

whilst there two rowing crews came through the lock so I took some pictures of them.We also saw a Black Redstart and I took 

a photograph of it but as it was a fair distance away it did not clearly define it but you could see the red tail. When we 

got back Pete,Kate,Bill and Jeanie got ready to set off for Calais. We then went and said our goodbyes to them as a 

thunderstorm was brewing up. It thundered and lightened a while and rained a little bit then the sun came back out. We got 

chatting to the couple in the next van and found out that Frank was from Bradford but now lived in Dumfries and Galloway and 

that his wife Vonnie was a member of Motorhomefacts and that they would also be at the Moffat rally. We had a good chat then 

we came in and had a late dinner. After dinner I downloaded my photographs onto the computer and proceeded to write up my 

journal.

Sunday and the weather is rather dull in the morning but it soon brightens up.We walked to the local Intermarche Supermarket 

to get a few things needed for the journey home. I took some more photographs of the Aires then we went and had a drink with 

Vonnie and Frank and discussed where we had been on the Mosel and as they had decided that they would like to go there I took 

my Reisemobil Bord Atlas and my Mosel map with me. As I would be seeing them at Moffat I said that they could borrow them.We 

had a good chat and a laugh with them.I then got my head down for some sleep to prepare for the drive home while Pearl got 

the Motorhome ready for the off. When I woke up I went to set up my sat nav and Frank came over to have a look at it and was 

impressed with it and said he would like to get one, we then took some photographs before we set off.Just before we set off a 

German came on to the Aires with his Tractor and Trailer with what looked like a steel cabin on top of it,I couldn't believe 

what I was seeing then Frank told me of this other German who had driven from Hamburg to Portugal with his Tractor and 

Trailer and as it had no tax on it ha had painted a 5km sign on the back of his Trailer.It took him 6 months to get there 

(some journey that must have been). We said our goodbyes then set off for Dunquirke, it started to thunder and lighten after 

about half an hour then it started to rain not heavy rain but after about another hour it absolutely threw it down. Luckily 

it did not last too long and as we got nearer the coast it stopped raining altogether. We boarded the ferry at 11.15pm and 

it sailed at 11.30 pm and we sat in the front recliners again.I watched the ferry leave the port then got my head down for 

some sleep.I woke up as the ferry was approaching Dover and went for a walk on the deck to have a ciggy and stretch my legs.
By 1am BST we were on our journey back to Hull,we stopped off at the services near Peterborough as my concentration level was 

dropping and had a couple of hours sleep before resuming our final drive home and we arrived home at 9am.

As this was our first journey abroad I was rather nervous before setting out but we found the experience absolutely great and 

we cant wait for my next one. We found that Germany is a fantastic place to visit and we were left wanting more especially 

the Mazel as you could easily spend a few months driving along the river side staying at the vast amount of Stellplatz that 

are in that area. We only touched a small part of Germany and we decided that we would be going back again next year. We met 

a lot of very friendly people on our trip and that made it even more enjoyable. Our knowledge of foreign languages is 

extremely limited but we hope to rectify that before we venture back to Germany next year. We also found that 3 weeks was not 

enough time so we have decided to go for 4 weeks next time. This was the best holiday we have ever had and it was just a 

shame that we had to come home I now know why so many people want to go full time and I would like to say to all those who 

have never ventured into Europe with there Motorhomes do not be afraid it was the most enjoyable time we have had. So go for 

it you will not regret it one little bit.

P.S. Thanks to all the advice given out by all on Motorhomefacts.


Chris and Pearl


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This is more of an acknowledgement for the huge amount of effort you have put into this report. There is no way I can read it until tonight unfortunately but read it I certainly will. It's reports like these that keep people away from the Telly.

Nice one.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the detailed account Chris & Pearl, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Nice to see someone else who appreciates the benefits and delights of touring Germany with a motorhome. We've been along the mosel a few times, it must be one of the most motorhome friendly routes in europe with a stellplatz at least every mile or so.

pete.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Chris & Pearl - with such details we were able to be there with you as we read your story - you clearly enjoyed every moment of it.
May you return again and carry on with your explorations - we look forward to next year's report!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

can somebody post a summary please!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

No problem.

They had a great time and are sharing their experiences with us.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Storeman... I have just read all parts and sorry it took so long for me to get around to it, Only place I have been to in the rreport was Gravelines which I left as soon as possible. The concrete sided river did nothing for me.

Sorry to hear about the rabbit.

Anyway, a good start for your first trip and look forward to hearing about your next one/ Any pics around or have I missed them?


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pusser I put my photos in my album

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Chris and Pearl


----------

